# Cheapest 17" LCD



## ico (Jan 1, 2008)

My brother wants to buy 8 LCD 17" monitors. 
So, can you all the cheapest 17" LCD with a decent performance for him.

*Also quote the price.*


----------



## slugger (Jan 1, 2008)

inquire abt intex's LCD monitors
assumin u dun wan2 2 do ne gammin it is a gud buy

u can do normal browsin and other such stuff


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2008)

He wants to buy for his Company. He will just be doing programming stuff. NO Gaming......


----------



## slugger (Jan 1, 2008)

intex shud be a good VFM choice 4 dat

dey use dese monitors @ our College's adimn office


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2008)

Intex LCDs have terrible response time of 16ms which he won't like. He'll go for 8ms or less response time. Any other suggestions????


----------



## slugger (Jan 1, 2008)

wat kinda budget has ur bro alloted 4 each monitor?


----------



## ico (Jan 1, 2008)

He wants each monitor to be less than Rs.7000


----------



## nvidia (Jan 1, 2008)

I dont think you can get any LCD monitor for less than *7000*
There are ViewSonic 17" LCD which will cost around 8k
However you can get some 15" LCDs for less than 7k.
Price list


----------

